# A little over 4lbs



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

of Seng so far this year, wet seng, planning another week soon, 5 lbs is my goal.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> of Seng so far this year, wet seng, planning another week soon, 5 lbs is my goal.


Wow, that's good. Doing this back home I presume. How are the prices for wet and dry?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Last time I checked dry was about 385 per pound, wet is about 1/3 of that, wont sell till mine is dry though.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Pretty hard here in Michigan to sell unless you have connections in the black market. I guess if you know somebody in the southern states you could go down there. We were driving woods that was extremely secure and come across quite a bit. Unfortunately the woods was removed for farmland. I bet those loggers made out.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> Pretty hard here in Michigan to sell unless you have connections in the black market. I guess if you know somebody in the southern states you could go down there. We were driving woods that was extremely secure and come across quite a bit. Unfortunately the woods was removed for farmland. I bet those loggers made out.


He doesn't do it here, he does it out-of-state.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Why can’t you sell it here?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Why can’t you sell it here?


Federal and state laws. Have to registered as a dealer and I think some other laws. Ginseng is highly controlled from growing, harvesting wild, selling, buying, crossing state lines, and exporting.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Supposed to help with memory. Man do I need to get on that!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Petronius said:


> Federal and state laws. Have to registered as a dealer and I think some other laws. Ginseng is highly controlled from growing, harvesting wild, selling, buying, crossing state lines, and exporting.


No wonder it's so rare they are managing it . It's just a plant not a narcotic what's the big deal ?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Thirty pointer said:


> No wonder it's so rare they are managing it . It's just a plant not a narcotic what's the big deal ?


There is a high demand for export. It takes years for the root to get of any appreciable size grown from seed. It wouldn't take much for it to be wiped out.
In Michigan, it is illegal to harvest the root, seeds, or whole plant from the wild.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Does it matter if it’s on land that I own regarding being able to harvest it? Assuming I went and got licensed.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Does it matter if it’s on land that I own regarding being able to harvest it? Assuming I went and got licensed.


The license in Michigan would be for growing shaded cultivated ginseng on your own land using accepted agricultural methods. You can not harvest wild ginseng growing on public or private land. You also can not harvest what is known as wild simulated ginseng. Wild simulated is ginseng grown in the woods by planting seeds and letting nature take over, then coming back a few or several years later and harvesting.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Thirty pointer said:


> No wonder it's so rare they are managing it . It's just a plant not a narcotic what's the big deal ?





Botiz said:


> Does it matter if it’s on land that I own regarding being able to harvest it? Assuming I went and got licensed.


*Michigan Ginseng Certification Program*

https://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-2390_69571---,00.html


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Discovering aired an episode last year on a ginseng farm in the UP for those who are interested in learning about ginseng cultivation.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Got my check today, $4700 and change. Considering health issues had shortened my season, not bad for 2 months of digging


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have several patches growing wild on mine here. The vid said the deer ate it but I have never seen where they did here


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)




----------

